#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάθεση αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ

## sundance

εχει κανει καποιος καταθεση αμοιβης για 4014 στην ετε?

τι γινεται αν η συμφωνειθησα ειναι μικροτερη της νομιμης...?
αφενος πιστευω η ετε θελει τη νομιμη αμοιβη, αλλα αν τη καταθεσεις, δεν θα υπαρχει μετα προβλημα με την εφορια?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η συμφωνηθείσα διαφέρει από την νόμιμη, δεν πρέπει να γίνει κατάθεση της αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ. Ενδεχομένως να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την εφορία.
Το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ πληρώνεται στο ΤΕΕ.
Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

sundance

----------


## tlimon

Τι θα πεί νόμιμη; Εφόσον το επάγγελμα έχει πλέον ανοίξει οι αμοιβές είναι ελέυθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες. Τότε τι νόημα έχει το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό, που ζητάει το ΤΕΕ; Δεν θάπρεπε και η ΕΤΕ να εισπράττει οποιοδήποτε ποσό;

----------


## Xάρης

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή ορίζεται στον Ν.3919/11. 
Η αμοιβή αυτή υπάρχει για να υπολογιστούν επ' αυτής οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Επίσης, υπάρχει ως αμοιβή αναφοράς επί της οποίας κάνουμε τις εκπτώσεις μας. 
Εφόσον γίνεται έκπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχει ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό και να ακολουθηθεί η σχετική διαδικασία (υποβολή στο ΤΕΕ, εφορία, τριμηνιαίες και ετήσιες καταστάσεις).

Η ΕΤΕ εισπράττει μόνο ό,τι γράφει η εντολή πληρωμής (πινάκιο αμοιβής). Έτσι τουλάχιστον κάνει μέχρι στιγμής. Παραπάνω δεν γνωρίζω, λιγότερα, σίγουρα όχι.

Η δυνατότητα έκπτωσης επί της νομίμου αμοιβής και το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό, δηλώνουν ακριβώς ότι οι αμοιβές μας είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες.

Προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ με την ύπαρξη νόμιμης αμοιβής που το μόνο που εξυπηρετεί είναι τα έσοδα του ΤΕΕ και του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Όμως υπάρχει και πρέπει να συμμορφωθούμε. 
Ακόμα όμως και να μην υπήρχε, πάλι θα υπογράφαμε με τους πελάτες μας ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά!

----------

